# Ready for opener



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

Sat at one of my dove spots tonight and watched 143 doves come within 25 yrds, should be an easy limit


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

hehe...I'm assuming the 143 came quick? I don't know if I could keep count for a long time. 8)

There is one cut field in the middle of a lot of woods that I've been watching and the numbers are quite impressive. It's close to my son's daycare outside of town so I drive by it daily. The wires were covered for almost 1/4 mile as well.


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

haha 
yah we were sittin there for only an hr or so


----------

